# Happy Birthday Smores and Brownie!



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Awww super cute. Happy Birthday to you both!!! Every time I read about your pets I get hungry :


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

How cute! Happy Birthday Smores and Brownie! 

I love Guinea Pigs. I had one growing up named Gus, (we later found out that he was a she . I had her for almost 11 years. I still remember how she used to squeal whenever she heard the refrigerator door open. I would really like to have another one, but my daughter is really allergic. The whites of her eyes turn red within a few minutes of being around one.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

They're adorable!!! I love guinea pigs. We had one years ago...he (Joey) died when he was 5.5 years old.

Happy birthday Smores and Brownie!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow. I didn't realize they got that big. ! 

(and they are actually cute, I can't believe I'm saying that)


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone!



Megora said:


> Wow. I didn't realize they got that big. !
> 
> (and they are actually cute, I can't believe I'm saying that)


 They make great pets! Smores is very snuggly, and the only pig of ours that likes to hang out with Cookie (the dog).


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 3rd Birthday to Smores and Brownie, they're too cute, great names too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Happy Birthday*

Happy Birthday

I love their names and I love them-they are JUST ADORABLE!!!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks!

I found a picture I took right after they were born. I love Smores' ears.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are just too cute. Happy Birthday to you both. Love Smores. In the first picture looks like he is wearing a wig.


----------

